# Question about endive



## Geng (Nov 26, 2017)

I've heard that endive is okay to be part of the diet of a Russian tortoise. 

Question is, which one?

The green one:
https://maxcdn1-nononsensecookin.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Andijvie-1-S-D-698.jpg

Or the belgian endive:
https://maxcdn1-nononsensecookin.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Witlof-1-S-D-698.jpg

Or are both okay?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't know about belgium endive, I use the green one.


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 26, 2017)

Geng said:


> I've heard that endive is okay to be part of the diet of a Russian tortoise.
> 
> Question is, which one?
> 
> ...


The belgium is also okay for tortoises. I often feed it to all my torts ( redfoots, sullies, Hermanns ) and they love it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2017)

I used both and grown both myself. Both are great tortoise food.

The green one in your link looks more like escarole. I don't know what the other pic is, but maybe its the "heart" of a young endive plant???

Here are the ones I have grown:


----------



## RosemaryDW (Nov 26, 2017)

Belgium endive is fine but it’s much pricier here than other chicories, such as frisee, escarole, and radicchio, and even grocery store “dandelions” (another kind of chicory).

If it’s cheap where you are, feel free to rotate it into the diet.


----------

